
Twitter: No, really, we're sorry we sold your security info for lots od cash - stiray
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/09/twitter_data_leak/
======
rvz
From Twitter's original information and ads website:
[https://help.twitter.com/en/information-and-
ads](https://help.twitter.com/en/information-and-ads)

> We’re very sorry this happened and are taking steps to make sure we don’t
> make a mistake like this again.

Well, this just means that you really can't take Twitter or any internet
company seriously when the mention the buzzwords 'privacy' and 'security'.

They might as well have been sarcastic about this 'apology'.

------
padraic7a
Title misspelled; "lots _of_ cash"

